# How Vanity Fair has Reported the Irish Crisis



## onq (7 Feb 2011)

Apologies if this as been posted previously - I saw a link to it on Facebook and I was interested in hearing Morgan Kelly's experience of the impending downturn and how others view Ireland.

I actually haven't read it to the end yet - stuff to do today - but the first four pages made interesting reading.

[broken link removed]

ONQ.


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Feb 2011)

Already posted here onq.


----------



## onq (9 Feb 2011)

Thanks for pointing me there Ceist Beag.
I had missed it before for reasons which will become obvious below.
Why was such a serious and well researched article posted under such a stage-oirish an unconnected thread title in the depths?

That article was a succinct summary of the disaster that befell us.
Wasn't it odd how the intelligentsia and the press circled the wagons?
Gene Kerrigans article quoted therein was equally relevant and hard hitting.

ONQ.


----------

